#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли линия преемственности от Дхармараджи Дандарона?

## Ирина Кей

Доброго времени суток дорогие форумчане.
Есть ли линия преемственности от Дхармараджи Дандарона?
Особенно интересует российская или русскоговорящая.  :Smilie:

----------

